

Confirmed: Windows 9 to be a free upgrade for Windows 8 users - lettergram
http://news.yahoo.com/confirmed-windows-9-free-upgrade-windows-8-users-133033409.html

======
tkmcc
Note that this has still not been officially confirmed but that "confirmed" in
this context means that Microsoft Indonesia's President stated it in front of
an audience last week. I wonder what the price structure will be like for
customers still using older versions of Windows...

Also,

> This article was originally published on BGR.com
> ([https://bgr.com/2014/09/28/windows-9-upgrade-free-
> download/](https://bgr.com/2014/09/28/windows-9-upgrade-free-download/))

~~~
nikku
I think the title is misleading. The Microsoft Indonesia incident is old
news... :-/

